# Man wallet



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

Can anyone give me recommendations for a well made leather men wallet with room for 8 cards, cash and a zippered room for coins? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

roy.erlich36 said:


> Can anyone give me recommendations for a well made leather men wallet with room for 8 cards, cash and a zippered room for coins? Thanks.


A mans wallet with a zippered coin pocket... 
Alpine Swiss wallets last forever. This one is over ten years old. The white fading is due to i stuck a sticker to it early on...


----------



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

stbob said:


> A mans wallet with a zippered coin pocket...
> Alpine Swiss wallets last forever. This one is over ten years old. The white fading is due to i stuck a sticker to it early on...


Its not a must to be zippered but a little pocket for coins.. i ended up ordering one from harber london only to be asked for 80$ for "handling" from FedEx so i sent it back

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Goyard makes nice stuff. 
So does Fauré Le Page.
If you want something a bit special, I'd look into one of them.

I carry a small personalized card holder from Goyard.


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

[BOBO] said:


> Goyard makes nice stuff.
> So does Fauré Le Page.
> If you want something a bit special, I'd look into one of them.
> 
> ...


goyard st pierre is my favorite, tho no zip for coins


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Do a Google search on wallets with coin pouch and see what looks good to you. Avoid major brand names. Will be pricier and I found your paying for the name not quality.

I had a no name for 25 years and my current was something I pulled out of my father's dresser when he passed away.

I prefer thin wallets and keep the card count down to a minimum of one's I need to have everyday. Others sit in a cup on my dresser and take when needed.

DON


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Bosca and Bellroy make nice ones as well for two other suggestions.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Check out bellroy. Very thin and hold lots of cards


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

At the risk of sounding cliche- I bought an LV wallet in 2012! And 9 years later it's maybe lost some stitching on the upper side, leather has smoothed and still in good condition. And it has not been babied.

However, I bought a friend a cheaper version from LV and his lasted only a couple of years.

Based on my experience; LV costs a lot and are very durable.

This is the one I got;
M30422 (Google to see more, I'd only get that leather type again based on my experience and my friends who had different leather).

The photos were for watches not wallet sorry.


----------



## hllkll33 (Mar 29, 2017)

Colonel Littleton makes great stuff for guys - I don't think men carry change/coins besides in a pocket but check them out. Great front pocket wallets for the minimalist


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I bought a Dooney and Bourke card holder while in college.

Example picture because mine is big time worn. The brown duck logo turned super dark brown. A couple of decades old.










Coins go in my pocket and then into a jar when I get home. As for cash, I use a clip.










Outside the old-school for men stuff. What you describe is a man purse. Something I wouldn't get caught dead with.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I bought a Dooney and Bourke card holder while in college.
> 
> Example picture because mine is big time worn. The brown duck logo turned super dark brown. A couple of decades old.
> 
> ...


That's the combo I've gone for too.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

[BOBO] said:


> That's the combo I've gone for too.
> View attachment 16093434


Simple and classy. You have excellent taste, Good Sir.


----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

I've had good success with the Saddleback Front Pocket Wallet. The current version looks a bit different than mine from 10 years back, but the stitching and leather quality is bombproof and I believe includes a lifetime warranty. Great minimalist wallet.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

1. Find seller on Ebay who makes crock accessories.
2. Contact him for special order Blue wallet with 5 colors pockets.
3. 110 USD and a month later get your custom crock wallet that retailers dare to sell for 900USD+


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been very happy with my Big Skinny wallet for the past 11 years.
World's Thinnest Wallets! A Thin, Slim, Flat Wallet by Big Skinny

With only 8 cards in your wallet, you will barely feel it in your pocket.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

anonymousmoose said:


>


Sorry, off topic, but I absolutely love this as it makes me feel less alone… nice restaurant, nice wine… kid’s drink bottle in the background


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought a Montblanc wallet in 2009 and it still looks amazingly good. Don’t mind the comments about the coin pouch. A lot of Americans haven’t experience the movement to larger denomination coins like the Euro, Loonie, or Toonie. For travel, I use a dedicated coin pouch separate from the wallet.


----------



## tman916 (Aug 14, 2013)

mediasapiens said:


> 1. Find seller on Ebay who makes crock accessories.
> 2. Contact him for special order Blue wallet with 5 colors pockets.
> 3. 110 USD and a month later get your custom crock wallet that retailers dare to sell for 900USD+
> 
> View attachment 16145652


This looks good. Do you have a seller in mind?


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

Saddleback Leather could be an option. I have one of their cardholders in black that I've had for a few years that works great as a minimalist wallet, it's in nearly perfect shape even after jamming it full here and there (I tend to have a larger wallet I keep in my bag, carrying the smaller wallet with what I need in my pocket). They offer a wide array of wallets as well as at least three coin holders, styling is more on the simple side. Very well made, very durable products.






Leather Bags | Wallets Backpacks Briefcases Duffle Portfolios |Saddleback


We design and build the longest lasting most durable leather backpacks, briefcases, wallets, satchels and duffle bags for personal and corporate gifts. Finally a gift they'll keep.




saddlebackleather.com


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)

I prefer slim card holders. Currently carrying this Louis Vuitton.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I‘m surprised coins are still a thing. Do people still use those round metal discs?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Koda Goods (pictured) makes fantastic wallets. I’d also recommend Open Sea. Unfortunately, I don’t think either brand offers coin pockets in their wallets.













https://kodagoods.co/











Home | Open Sea Leather Co


Open Sea Leather Co. handcrafts minimalist leather wallets for your everyday carry.




www.osleather.com


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

tried using card holder but I have too many dam cards!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

DarkAllen said:


> tried using card holder but I have too many dam cards!


I’m a bit like you, I’ve tried to decide which are the most important cards to carry, I mean, really, just your ID right? Everything else is on the phone now… but what if I go somewhere and my phone packs up? Should I carry my work credit card? My personal one? Our household account one? We have an ‘emergency’ card which we only ever use when hiring a car (because they need credit, not debit cards), so should I carry that? Screw it, I’ll just take all of them and stick with a Costanza wallet and start carrying a back pack!


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

A Cartier....My Choice for a long time..This is my 3rd one.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I‘m surprised coins are still a thing. Do people still use those round metal discs?


...you think I'm gonna fling bills at the tweakers on Wilshire? 

j/k


----------



## SABIOR (Jul 8, 2021)

It’s probably going to be hard to find a 8 slot plus coin pocket just because of the dimensions of a wallet, unless you go with a long jacket pocket style. You might see if the Victorinox Altius Alox Deluxe Bi-Fold Wallet would fit the bill, it only has 5 slots but also has the coin pocket and is good quality, looks like it’s sold out at the moment, but they restock regularly.

I had a Victorinox for many years before and I’d put it head to head with Coach in terms of quality. Neither are top tier but plenty good quality and not really bulky like some of the all leather alternatives.


----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Faure Le Page and have owned their 4 CC for several years, and this is their modern example.

Mine has lasted for awhile and still looks great and my wallet got more compliments that all my watches combined!


----------



## krell194 (Nov 6, 2021)

Home


Real exotic wallets for men. Get great deals on alligator, crocodile, stingray and more. Genuine Skins ✓ Handcrafted ✓ + Get Free Shipping.




www.realmenswallets.com




Despite the corny name, they offer very high quality/price ratio. I have an ostrich bifold from them that has worn like iron and still looks great. Well made stuff.


----------



## jason1971 (Oct 12, 2015)

No zipper, but the Bellroy Note Sleeve is great. It does have a small pocket for coins.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I love this so much I got them for several family members. 

*Bellroy Card Pocket (Small Leather Zipper Card Holder Wallet, Holds 4-15 Cards, Coin Pouch, Folded Note Storage)*








Amazon.com: Bellroy Card Pocket (Small Leather Zipper Card Holder Wallet, Holds 4-15 Cards, Coin Pouch, Folded Note Storage) - Black : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Bellroy Card Pocket (Small Leather Zipper Card Holder Wallet, Holds 4-15 Cards, Coin Pouch, Folded Note Storage) - Black and other Wallets at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm now after a new wallet too.

Previously I've banged on about LV wallets being great value for the longevity. My current once is coming up to 10 years and still in fair condition. But since then, those wallets have doubled in price and I don't see $1,000+ value for money. It was about half then when I got mine.

Has anyone got any decent wallet brands that have actually lasted a few years without looking shabby? I don't expect 10 years from a cheaper wallet, yet a 3-5 years at least.


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm now after a new wallet too.
> 
> Previously I've banged on about LV wallets being great value for the longevity. My current once is coming up to 10 years and still in fair condition. But since then, those wallets have doubled in price and I don't see $1,000+ value for money. It was about half then when I got mine.
> 
> Has anyone got any decent wallet brands that have actually lasted a few years without looking shabby? I don't expect 10 years from a cheaper wallet, yet a 3-5 years at least.


Bexar leather goods, Open Sea Leather, Craft and Lore, Saddleback. Options are endless just depends what style wallet you prefer.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I love my locally handmade wallet. Made out of a Wilson George Brett model baseball glove. 












Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

I store everything in my phone. So no wallet on me 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_b (Jul 16, 2013)

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm now after a new wallet too.
> 
> Previously I've banged on about LV wallets being great value for the longevity. My current once is coming up to 10 years and still in fair condition. But since then, those wallets have doubled in price and I don't see $1,000+ value for money. It was about half then when I got mine.
> 
> Has anyone got any decent wallet brands that have actually lasted a few years without looking shabby? I don't expect 10 years from a cheaper wallet, yet a 3-5 years at least.


I’ve had my Belroy for around 5 years and it’s still in good condition. I’m down to 8 cards and some cash though.


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

I like a thin front pocket, always on the lookout for one I like. May need to do a separate money clip, but never considered a change pocket.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

LV Amerigo has room for everything 



























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

I have been really happy with my Kola Gear wallet. I think this one was around $60??


















slot for coins or bills


----------



## JChamberlain (Jan 5, 2022)

Can totally reccomend Chester Mox. One woman business, but she previously trained with LV or another one of the big French houses IIRC. All customizable too. Chester Mox








Chester Mox's Leather Goods Sale


One of my favorite leather goods companies, Chester Mox, is holding a sale this week. Until Friday, September 25, you can...




putthison.com


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Ashland makes good ones. I've had one of theirs for a few years now which still is holding up great and well outlasting a coach wallet that was bought for me.
check them out. 
ashlandleather.com


----------



## lasttango (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, Ashland... Tony The Ant Shell Cordovan... if a smaller wallet appeals to you... an M Squared -


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Having had many high end wallets nothing beats Shell Cordovan in my opinion. 

Reach out to Ashland leather and see if they’ll add a coin pouch to their Johnny the Fox bifold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

JChamberlain said:


> Can totally reccomend Chester Mox. One woman business, but she previously trained with LV or another one of the big French houses IIRC. All customizable too. Chester Mox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful, thank you for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfemet (11 mo ago)

JimmyBoots said:


> Having had many high end wallets nothing beats Shell Cordovan in my opinion.
> 
> Reach out to Ashland leather and see if they’ll add a coin pouch to their Johnny the Fox bifold.
> 
> ...


+1 for Ashland, have a Tony the Amt in Dublin that I love. Bit large for front pocket, so may try a bugs Moran in cordovan for my next one.


----------



## medmike (Jul 7, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> At the risk of sounding cliche- I bought an LV wallet in 2012! And 9 years later it's maybe lost some stitching on the upper side, leather has smoothed and still in good condition. And it has not been babied.
> 
> However, I bought a friend a cheaper version from LV and his lasted only a couple of years.
> 
> ...


Nice pairing watch/wallet/wine


----------



## fourwheeler45 (11 mo ago)

Check Bellroy, they have some zipper wallets. Bellroy | Considered Carry Goods: Wallets, Bags, Phone Cases & More


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

roy.erlich36 said:


> Can anyone give me recommendations for a well made leather men wallet with room for 8 cards, cash and a zippered room for coins? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


The RIDGE is the greatest thing since sliced bread! Sorry, no coin pocket though!


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

First reduce the ******** from your wallet and carry only the things that are needed often. Don’t carry every possible card for every scenario. Have a separate wallet or pouch for that. Then find a slim wallet with RFID that suits your style and go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Turns out I got a new wallet last week. 10 years since my last. Another LV. Wife suggested we get something that matches when we did some shopping this week. Last LV is literally 10 years old and only staring to show a few splits where it folds. If the new one lasts as long I'll be happy to overspend on a wallet.

I also downgraded to a half size wallet – they call it a Pocket Organizer. I wanted one without the logos all over it, but the wife pointed out it won't match her set.










I figured with all the smart ID and cards in the phone – I can downsize.









Don't buy the ones that are non-leather canvas. The ones I bought for friends didn't last more than a few years and the customer service lady told me thats common.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My barber has started storing loyalty cards in a little Rolodex in the shop, fantastic idea, I wish all shops did this, it would save our wallets; either from bulging with loyalty cards, or from missing out on freebies because we keep our loyalty cards in the glove-box, but always forget to get them when they’re needed!


----------

